# sizing residential ductwork



## bridgey (Nov 10, 2011)

trying to learn how to start sizing ductwork on residential systems any input would be great


----------



## Vaporx (Jun 29, 2011)

You should get a copy of Manual D...tells you everything you need to know.


----------

